# High Color Bearded Dragons



## Davedood (Mar 27, 2012)

I now have 2 clutches of eggs (40+) from my high color dragons. Here is a few pics of my male, the female has nice yellow (she's about to shed).


----------



## agent A (Mar 27, 2012)

Cool! My mom won't let me keep lizards


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 27, 2012)

agent A said:


> Cool! My mom won't let me keep lizards


Same, I have always wanted bearded dragons.

Davedood- How do you hatch the eggs? Incubation period? Can they live alll together in a colony?Or will they fight?


----------



## Precarious (Mar 27, 2012)

That thing is chunky! Must be a good eater. Really nice looking animal. Love the orange.


----------



## rs4guy (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't wait for my Beardie to end his Brumation period. It's always nice to not have to care for him for the winter, but come springtime, I really start to miss him. Do any of your dragons shut down for the winter? I know it's rare...


----------



## Davedood (Mar 28, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> I can't wait for my Beardie to end his Brumation period. It's always nice to not have to care for him for the winter, but come springtime, I really start to miss him. Do any of your dragons shut down for the winter? I know it's rare...


Sometimes yes, It usually happens with a solo dragon. With my pairs they seem to keep each other active and do not brumate.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice photos and congrats on the clutches, Davedood! We are about to venture out on our first breeding attempt with our pair. Our male was pretty sluggish and disinterested in food this winter, but the female is two years younger and just reaching full size now. She's had no lack of appetite.

Love the yellow! How long do the eggs incubate and at what temperature? (we have lots of reading to do...any recommended links?)


----------



## Davedood (Mar 29, 2012)

Incubation is usually 60-80 days at around 84 degrees. I use "Superhatch" It's a calcined clay works really good for incubating eggs. Here's a few pics from last year....


















Peter Clausen said:


> Nice photos and congrats on the clutches, Davedood! We are about to venture out on our first breeding attempt with our pair. Our male was pretty sluggish and disinterested in food this winter, but the female is two years younger and just reaching full size now. She's had no lack of appetite.
> 
> Love the yellow! How long do the eggs incubate and at what temperature? (we have lots of reading to do...any recommended links?)


----------



## Davedood (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, here's a great link to: http://www.bio.miami.edu/ktosney/file/BDeggs1.html


----------



## agent A (Mar 29, 2012)

aww how cute! :wub: :wub: i didnt know they were so big at hatching! i see that size at pet stores a lot!

how long does it take one to reach maturity?


----------



## Davedood (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## rs4guy (Mar 30, 2012)

Thats great! good info on the solo brumation.


----------



## tararawr (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey davedood, I have been trying to PM you. I am very interested in purchasing an ooh from you, but your PM box is full I guess. It will not let me send my message. Please PM me or email me at [email protected]

Thanks so much!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 18, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> I can't wait for my Beardie to end his Brumation period. It's always nice to not have to care for him for the winter, but come springtime, I really start to miss him. Do any of your dragons shut down for the winter? I know it's rare...


Mine never seems to go into a brumation period, except it gets lethargic sand doesn't eat much, where as my brother's sleeps almost the whole time.


----------

